# Team Daiwa or Oceanmaster?



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking for a true 8nbait rod. Won’t get enough use to justify spending a ton of money on. Anything else worth considering? I’d like to keep it under $250.Thanks.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

For what you want and then some I'd say get a Penn Battalion 


MODEL # BATSF2550C12
Qty:
$139.95
PENN® Battalion™ Surf Casting Zoom
Rod Length
12'
Rod Action
Fast
Number of Pieces
2
Rod Power
Heavy
Rod Handle Type
F
More Specifications
Line Rating
25-50lb
Guides Including Tip
9
Guide Type
Fuji™
Rod Handle Material
Rubber Shrink Tube
Rod Blank Material
Carbon Composite
Lure Rating
6-12
Reel Seat
Fuji
Rod Butt
Butt Cap


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

RS 1508/ 1509. There is a guy in Norfolk that will build you one in your budget.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I was going to tell him to buy the CCP rod you had for sale Benji..if you still got it 

Team Daiwa ... unless it's a 35 or 40 Ballistic 
Team OM ... unless it's the older ones which are super heavy to have to hold 

Walk away

Entry level and not used much.. buy the Battalion XH as Jolly suggested


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Jollymon said:


> For what you want and then some I'd say get a Penn Battalion
> 
> 
> MODEL # BATSF2550C12
> ...


I have this rod. 

Works great for what OP described.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

DaBig2na said:


> I was going to tell him to buy the CCP rod you had for sale Benji..if you still got it
> 
> Team Daiwa ... unless it's a 35 or 40 Ballistic
> Team OM ... unless it's the older ones which are super heavy to have to hold
> ...


 still got it for sale. Will toss in a squall 15 if I don't have to ship it.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

phillyguy said:


> Looking for a true 8nbait rod. Won’t get enough use to justify spending a ton of money on. Anything else worth considering? I’d like to keep it under $250.Thanks.


Team CTS 1306 or 1305 if you are under 200 lbs and over 50.

Blank at the store NCSharkman will not go to is $400. From the CTS site you can order direct and get it shipped for slightly less but the wait is longer and Justin will not get his cut.

Guide Set off E-bay $20

Wrap or tape guides on yourself for $420 plus tax or call that guy at the Store NCSharkman will not go to named Nick and have him build you a PRoDrumstick. Packing Tape will keep them guides on for a season. Or go old School and get a Tonkin Cane Rod for free from some Bamboo forest by the side of the road, zero cost if you are fast with a machete and have your buddy waiting with the Truck running and in gear.....

Why not get a true 8 and bait rod rather than a fake factory rod that will work, but will not excel. Best Factory Rod besides the Century is the Daiwa Ballistic.

To use an analogy.....If you wanted to get into Street Racing...would you get the Ford Fusion or the Evo? Or if you wanted to continue to date a Blond Hottie would you show up for the 1st Date in a $50 off the rack economy suit or a fitted Brioni?

Probably get Lewis to build a Vega Eliminator for $350 or so, probably get Travis to come off of one of his for the same $$.

If drinking in a bar was not so expensive after one got lit up and decided that all the bar patrons deserved multiple shots, I would probably have better tackle myself.


----------



## ifishhatteras (Jul 15, 2018)

Garboman said:


> Team CTS 1306 or 1305 if you are under 200 lbs and over 50.
> 
> Blank at the store NCSharkman will not go to is $400. From the CTS site you can order direct and get it shipped for slightly less but the wait is longer and Justin will not get his cut.
> 
> ...


You'll have to wait until next February but for $10 entry fee and a trip to Winston-Salem for the ICRBE, you can get a 25% show discount for CTS blanks. Also, tons of supplies and rod building parts cheap. Got a nice 13' vapor trail for $240 and a 1405 for $269 shipped with their new crystal coat thread finish thrown in.


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

I am selling two St. Croix 12' casting rods rated 6-16 oz. Getting ready to post them in the marketplace. They are in great shape.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

St Croix Mojo..... Pass!


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> St Croix Mojo..... Pass!


What makes you say that? They are great factory built rods. I've never had one issue with either of them.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

The problem with the mojo's is....
They suck...... for $200 or a little more you can get a much better rod. I've had rainshadow 1508's custom built for less than $200. If you want to know the difference find me on assateague va this summer I'll let you toss one. Or if the mojo is your jam I have a lighter one, its 3 to 8 oz 11' for $100 I've been trying to sell. It look really good in your line up...


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Benji said:


> The problem with the mojo's is....
> They suck...... for $200 or a little more you can get a much better rod. I've had rainshadow 1508's custom built for less than $200. If you want to know the difference find me on assateague va this summer I'll let you toss one. Or if the mojo is your jam I have a lighter one, its 3 to 8 oz 11' for $100 I've been trying to sell. It look really good in your line up...


Interesting opinion, but to each their own. I bought mine used and they have performed extremely well for a "sucky" rod. I had two Daiwa 40-405G's built last year, they are a step up from the Mojo's.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I personally haven't found anything desirable in the mojo for a rod that cost more than $200 new. The 70/30 split is nice, but it's a fast action rod. You don't get the power you would out of a rs1509 that has more bend in the middle.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

animalbarrie said:


> What makes you say that? They are great factory built rods. I've never had one issue with either of them.


I think Benji said it perfectly I can't add a thing to it ...... I own some St Croix rods.. Had a Mojo too.... Hated It! Way too whippy and soft with 8nBait ....Sold it on eBay to some guy in Idaho. If given the choice between a Mojo and a Battalion... I'd choose the Battalion

Daiwa Ballistics are Way way above a Mojo, they load well and have just the amount of backbone in the middle and through the butt needed for Drum. Amazing for a three piece rod. If you put too much physical power into it though, you will blow up your reel.


----------



## oldman1952 (Jul 31, 2017)

Check out Intracoastal Angler in Wilmington. Their regular price on the Batallion is $119. for the 12’. I have this rod set up with a Penn Pursuit 8000 long cast and absolutely love the setup.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

phillyguy said:


> Looking for a true 8nbait rod. Won’t get enough use to justify spending a ton of money on. Anything else worth considering? I’d like to keep it under $250.Thanks.


 Well philliguy, Garboman is correct, the store he refers to is one I no longer spend my money at but they do have a good selection of rods or can build you one! In my humble opinion though, A 10-12 ft Oceanmaster is all you need if you don't use it that much to justify a big dollar rod. I like and use oceanmaster heavers a lot and they seem to work for me. I've caught sharks over 300 pounds on them and cobia, red drum etc. on them. They are pretty tough and I have had big money rods break on me in the past so you just never know.

Sharkman [who does't shop their anymore]


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

ncsharkman said:


> Well philliguy, Garboman is correct, the store he refers to is one I no longer spend my money at "............
> Sharkman [who does't shop their anymore]


Sharkman .. Oceans East bought Whalebone ... So maybe they will put up with, what the staff at TWs quit doing for you. For at least a little while.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> Sharkman .. Oceans East bought Whalebone ... So maybe they will put up with, what the staff at TWs quit doing for you. For at least a little while.


Hope they don't change it much , It's like the tackle shops I'd go to as a kid back in the good old days before internet and Box stores , Back when Sears and Montgomery Wards sold tackle and guns .


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

They have gutted the whole inside.. Its gonna be a lot better.. more inventory and better organized..most of the employees will remain Billy was just ready to Retire..Gonna be Missed.. Your, "Man and His Mullet" Hoodie will be a colllectors item.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Oceans east in va beach is pretty nice....


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

DaBig2na said:


> Sharkman .. Oceans East bought Whalebone ... So maybe they will put up with, what the staff at TWs quit doing for you. For at least a little while.


 Yeh, maybe they will put up with me buying fishing products there [north of $1000 per years worth]! The only thing the other store you mention quit putting up with is getting my business. Have a nice day "big".


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah you might spend $1000 a year ....... You also get back $990.00 in store returns.. 
I wouldn't want your business either....So let's just leave it at that... unless you really want Go There


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Benji said:


> Oceans east in va beach is pretty nice....


A little over 2 years ago now when I was still living in the WV. panhandle I was in Nags Head and took a detour to check them out on my way home , I was quite impressed with their shop , But my travel route now is from the south so it would be way way of a detour . I'm looking forward to see what this shop is like .


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

DaBig2na said:


> Yeah you might spend $1000 a year ....... You also get back $990.00 in store returns..
> I wouldn't want your business either....So let's just leave it at that... unless you really want Go There


 I won't go there "tuna" because in a war of wits you are obviously unarmed! There should be an I.Q. test for posting on this site, Don't bother with a reply "tuna" because I'll never see it!
Sharkman out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!for good


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

ncsharkman said:


> I won't go there "tuna" because in a war of wits you are obviously unarmed! There should be an I.Q. test for posting on this site, Don't bother with a reply "tuna" because I'll never see it!
> Sharkman out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!for good


opcorn:


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

ncsharkman said:


> I won't go there "tuna" because in a war of wits you are obviously unarmed! There should be an I.Q. test for posting on this site, Don't bother with a reply "tuna" because I'll never see it!
> Sharkman out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!for good


IQ test? Well I'm not a MENSA candidate nor am I a rocket scientist. However you should understand that the Rec Fishing community at the OBX is small and has a cast of regular members who chase fish down the beach during the Spring and Fall seasons. We are fortunate to have independent tackle shops whose staff often joins the rest of us in various types of fishing, on piers and the beach. 

So when on the Rare Rare case of someone slamming a REPUTABLE local independent tackle business who bends over backwards for its customers and knows many the regulars by name. It is only natural for my inquisitive mind to seek the truth and It did. In 20 plus years I can count on one hand the number of times I've returned something to the mentioned business for a refund. 

Note; Amazon ( I never buy from) and Walmart are also instituting policies for "chronic merchandise returners" as well.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

DaBig2na said:


> Sharkman .. Oceans East bought Whalebone ... So maybe they will put up with, what the staff at TWs quit doing for you. For at least a little while.


There goes the neighborhood. Just when you think someone else will work until he dies, they sell out for the real estate value.

This is not good for me, I was going to work an angle on a bunch of boxes of 92553 Eagle Claw 9/0's. I already have more than enough but I wanted some of the OG seasoned ones at Whalebone.

What will become of the "Night Afterschool Shift"? Those three will have a tough time at a normal job.

What will Kyle do now? Perhaps he will take his memories and beat out Phil this year.

A lot of questions, and now its all done, another loss for the OBX, first Tatem, now Whalebone, TW's will probably sell out to Bass Pro Shops and you can then get a 13' Catfish Stick or Hawgbuster......

Speaking of Mensa candidates, I am going to be on Hatteras next week.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Hey guys they might be "outsiders" or whatever but oceans east is a good shop up here definitly one of the best... before he passed the owner there was a cool dude he would open early early early


----------



## ti_jim (Jan 27, 2019)

Used to build fly rods 30 years ago, now want to build some surf rods. Is there a secret stash of RS 1508/1509 out there. Any for sale?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

ti_jim said:


> Used to build fly rods 30 years ago, now want to build some surf rods. Is there a secret stash of RS 1508/1509 out there. Any for sale?


Andrew Kumjian At Southside Custom Rods .. VA Beach ... look him up on FB he might have some RS blanks

The Vega Intimidators L and H have a lot of the same characteristics of the All Star 1508 and 09s.. which later became Rainshadows. Get a hold of NCTravis through IM or email in this forum.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

DaBig2na said:


> IQ test? Well I'm not a MENSA candidate nor am I a rocket scientist. However you should understand that the Rec Fishing community at the OBX is small and has a cast of regular members who chase fish down the beach during the Spring and Fall seasons. We are fortunate to have independent tackle shops whose staff often joins the rest of us in various types of fishing, on piers and the beach.
> 
> So when on the Rare Rare case of someone slamming a REPUTABLE local independent tackle business who bends over backwards for its customers and knows many the regulars by name. It is only natural for my inquisitive mind to seek the truth and It did. In 20 plus years I can count on one hand the number of times I've returned something to the mentioned business for a refund.
> 
> Note; Amazon ( I never buy from) and Walmart are also instituting policies for "chronic merchandise returners" as well.


Speaking of Mensa, CTS has taken the S7 1307 off the website. Another fine stick gone to the Dinosaurs. Luckily I have two ready to go, may have to make a move on a 1306 or may not depending on how far the sinkers fly this weekend. Shortened up my grip and put on 22mm trigger reel seats just like DrumPro #2, should make for a faster rod speed.

CTS also raised their prices on the 1306, did not check the 1305 as I have an All Star 1507 that I just rewrapped to fill in for light beach work. By light I mean when you get tired of casting a heavier stick, say on a long weekend during the PBR Weekend Like #RealAvonJohn/Joker, and you decide to fish 72 hours straight without Meth.

I am getting ready to get ready to hit the Sand in a few days and it will be nice....Tuna sent me a Glamour Shot of Kyle who is already on the leaderboard. 

Truth is only a Release away unless you get your self in a Steigler.

Will be testing a pair of brand spanking new Shimano Speedmasters with BlackDog Mag kits, and we shall see how far the lead will fly. I have not practiced a lick since I last hit Avon Pier but I am looking forward to hanging out with #RealAvonJon/Joker 1%er Ricky, my old friends Bill Hall and the RedHead and any Hotties that want to ride out to the Point and get involved in Spring Drum Fest. There used to be a Sharkfest but for some reason they did not hold it in December when all the large Type Critters are on site.

#1 and #2 and #3 DrumPro's are probably also going to see my pretty face and I look forward on getting tips from them....and I will go full pendulum on the point if I can find a quiet spot with no Trucks to hit to the South of me.......

I seldom return things, tried to return a rifle that would not group, but the Gun Store Owner felt it was operator error.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

My fault didnt mean to be on here while the grown folks were posting


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess I have gotten all the useful info I’m going to get out of this thread.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

phillyguy said:


> I guess I have gotten all the useful info I’m going to get out of this thread.


I never want to quit learning.

Spent the weekend at the Point with Joker and most of the other DrumPros, with the notable exceptions of the 2019 #1,#2, and #3 DrumPros. 

0 for 0 for me, except I did score 100 on Jokers Pasta Salad.

Vega Rods caught both of the only two Drum caught up to around 3:30 PM Sunday when I bailed with the impending Cold Front. Sandbar Sharks and a couple Garbo's, the water temp was just below marginal.

Hit up Louis at Cape Henry Tackle for the Blue Vega rod. I cast it a few times, it works and is less than some of the other Sticks for budget minded.

It was a rude awakening to Beach fishing and in particular wading out on a loose gravely bar for old Garbo.


----------



## RonRon (Oct 15, 2014)

Garboman said:


> I never want to quit learning.
> 
> Spent the weekend at the Point with Joker and most of the other DrumPros, with the notable exceptions of the 2019 #1,#2, and #3 DrumPros.
> 
> ...


What does any of this have to do with Diawa or Oceanmaster?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

RonRon said:


> What does any of this have to do with Diawa or Oceanmaster?


Not a thing, this thread was hijacked to provide better rod options for people who perhaps are not familiar with heavers.

If you want only the facts about those two rods go to the Daiwa website or call Johnny Morris.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

RonRon said:


> What does any of this have to do with Diawa or Oceanmaster?


Garbo..There is always "That One Guy"
Sometimes threads just run thier course and go in a different direction .. still keeps the thread alive. Especially with Garbo's humor.

Phillyguy this just popped up on FB ... it's a great deal and what you're looking for


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

I think you can still get the 1307s Mike, you just have to send them an email and ask. They did the same thing with the 1305s last summer but have since put them back up. The answer I received was they want to keep the most popular blanks on the website full time, but are and will make anything not posted.


----------

